
Ask HN: Called Facebook customer support to retrieve banned page, but - abba_fishhead
The number I dialed is 855-770-7790. The voice is obviously Indian. I know my page was banned for promoting so-called &quot;hate speech,&quot; lost it along with 88k followers I painstakingly collected.<p>Tech support on the phone said that they can bring it back, but I have to pay a $45 fee via PayPal to their technician for the job.<p>Is this a conjob?
======
DrScump
A web search shows that number posted all over the web... _but never BY
Facebook itself_. Looks dodgy to me.

------
philippnagel
Smells fishy.

